# c't magazin.tv: Auf der Suche nach den Quellen des Spams



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100919


> Wer steckt hinter diesen E-Mails und was wird mit ihnen bezweckt? Das c't magazin.tv hat sich zum Schein auf die Versprechungen eingelassen und dabei interessante Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------

